# Lo que me preocupa son mis padres



## El Patillas

Hola a todos!

"Por los que me preocupo *es/son* por mis padres"


Se usa singular o plural en esta frase?


Gracias de antemano
-Elpa


----------



## Palestina Libre

Lo que me preocupa son mis padres


----------



## aceituna

Hola Elpa:

Yo diría que en plural:

(Aquellos) por los que me preocupo son mis padres.
Pero me suena un poco rara la frase empezando con "por los que"

Y si usas la forma que dice PL ("lo que me preocupa..."), entonces también en plural:



> *ser.*
> *2.1.** Copulativo.*
> *c) Cuando el sujeto y el atributo son dos sustantivos que difieren en número, lo normal es establecer la concordancia con el elemento plural*: _«Mi infancia son recuerdos de un patio de Sevilla»_ (Machado _Campos_ [Esp. 1907-17] 491); _«Todo eso son falacias»_ (Ott _Dientes_ [Ven. 1999]); _«La primera causa de regresión de la especie son las alteraciones de su hábitat»_ (_DNavarra_ [Esp.] 20.5.99). No obstante, en algunos casos es posible establecer la concordancia también en singular, en especial cuando uno de los dos sustantivos tiene significado colectivo, o cuando, siendo un plural morfológico, se refiere a un concepto unitario: _«Quienes desarrollaron la cultura de La Venta era gente de habla maya»_ (Ruz _Mayas_ [Méx. 1981]); _«El sueldo es tres mil dólares al mes»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«Las migas ruleras es un postre que se reserva para la cena»_ (Vergara _Comer_ [Esp. 1981]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


 
¡Saludos a Malmö!
Inés


----------



## El Patillas

Hola y gracias a los dos!
El apartado de RAE es MUY interesante...


Esta frase viene de un libro de gramática:
"por quienes me preocupo ahora *es *por mis padres"

bueno, ahora estoy un poco confundido ya que entonces aquí también el verbo debería ir en plural...
quienes=los que?


----------



## aceituna

¡Uy!  Me acabo de dar cuenta de una cosa... en los ejemplos que yo te he puesto "mis padres" era el atributo, las frases eran: blablabla son mis padres.

Pero en tus ejemplos hay un *por* después del verbo ser... y entonces ya no sé qué regla gramatical hay que usar ahí...

Pero no me suena mal "por quienes/los que me preocupo es por mis padres".



Voy a investigar un poco más en el DPD...


----------



## roxcyn

El segundo ejemplo que escribió ("por quienes me preocupo ahora es por mis padres"), ¿no sería en la forma singualar?  La razón es porque dices "me preocupo...", entonces hay una preocupación por mis padres.  "La preocupación" es un sustantivo en la forma singular, y para mía la frase requiere la forma singular, ¿no sería la verdad?  

Podemos esconder este asunto si usamos la estructura "Lo que me preocupo....." y además "La cosa que me preocupo....", pero sé que la gramática puede ser loca 

Pablo


----------



## mhp

I think it is a case of _oración enfática de relativo:_

  [por las que me preocupo] es [por mis padres] 
  es [por mis padres] [por las que me preocupo] 

  It seems to me SER is impersonal in this sentence. My reason is that neither of the things that I put in the bracket can function as a subject. They do not have a nucleus.


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy de acuerdo con *mhp*: es una construcción enfática de relativo, y el verbo ser en principio debería ir en singular.

Me preocupo por mis padres -> [Por mis padres] es [por lo que me preocupo]

Sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo en cuanto a que es impersonal. El sujeto elíptico es 'yo'.

Nota: Esta construcción no se menciona en el DPD; hay que tener una buena gramática a mano.


----------



## mhp

Hi lazarus:

  I agree that the tacit subject of the verb preocuparse is _yo_. 

*   Soy [yo] {el que tiró la piedra} 
   [yo] soy {eso}*
  Sujeto del verbo *ser*: *[yo]*

*   Son [los que vi ayer] {los que me lo dijeron}
   [esos] son {esos}
*Sujeto del verbo *ser*: *[esos]* 

*   Fue [con estas piedras]{con las que rompí la ventana}*
  Sujeto del verbo *ser*: 

  How can you explain why the verb *ser *in the last sentence is conjugated in third person singular?


----------



## adev

Mi querida aceitunita, perdona mi familiaridad, pero lo primero es que el sujeto omitido es porque es un pronombre personal primera persona singular "YO"

Yo...me preocupo

En este caso la oracion seria: Por los que ["YO" omitido] me preocupo, son mis padres.




aceituna said:


> Hola Elpa:
> 
> Yo diría que en plural:
> 
> (Aquellos) por los que me preocupo son mis padres.
> Pero me suena un poco rara la frase empezando con "por los que"
> 
> Y si usas la forma que dice PL ("lo que me preocupa..."), entonces también en plural:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Saludos a Malmö!
> Inés


----------



## aceituna

lazarus1907 said:


> Sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo en cuanto a que es impersonal. El sujeto elíptico es 'yo'.


No sé si es impersonal o no, pero no veo cómo 'yo' puede ser el sujeto del verbo ser en esa frase... Para mí, 'yo' es el sujeto de _preocuparse_, no de _ser_.



lazarus1907 said:


> Nota: Esta construcción no se menciona en el DPD; hay que tener una buena gramática a mano.


¡Ay, sí!, ya me he dado cuenta...  Mi problema es que todos mis libros ya están de vuelta en España, snif.

Saluditos a todos.


----------



## adev

No puede ser impersonal jamas cuando implica que el objeto de la preocupacion "son mis padres" y que la que se preocupa es la primera persona del sigular "yo"

Lo que confunde es el verbo ser conjugado.

Si te preguntas: quienes son ellos? mis padres, la oracion no tiene sentido ellos=mis padres, pero la oracion propuesta no es una presentacion

De quien o quienes me preocupo? de mis padres, por lo que mis padres son el objeto directo de mi preocupacion.

Preocupar esta conjugado en sigular, de forma reflexiva..."Me preocupo", la unica persona que se podria preocupar es el "Yo" que reflexiona al preocuparse

La oracion es transitiva, con un verbo reflexivo con su pronombre reflexivo(me preocupo), con un sujeto omitido (yo) y con un objeto directo (mis padres)

Por(preposicion) los(pronombre de objeto directo=mis padres) que(conjuncion) [YO sujeto omitido] me(pronombre reflexivo) preocupo(verbo reflexivo/transitivo singular primera persona) son (verbo indicativo, tercera persona del plural) mis padres(objeto directo)

Se puede decir entonces: Por los que Yo me preocupo son mis padres / Son mis padres por los que yo me preocupo

No se puede decir: Por los que me preocupo, Ellos/Ustedes son mis padres




aceituna said:


> No sé si es impersonal o no, pero no veo cómo 'yo' puede ser el sujeto del verbo ser en esa frase... Para mí, 'yo' es el sujeto de _preocuparse_, no de _ser_.
> 
> 
> ¡Ay, sí!, ya me he dado cuenta...  Mi problema es que todos mis libros ya están de vuelta en España, snif.
> 
> Saluditos a todos.


----------



## mhp

El Patillas said:


> Esta frase viene de un libro de gramática:
> "por quienes me preocupo ahora *es *por mis padres"





adev said:


> Se puede decir entonces: Por los que Yo me preocupo son mis padres / Son mis padres por los que yo me preocupo



 The original sentence of the thread is preferable. 

  Cuando el antecedente lleva preposición, en el habla coloquial se tiende a suprimir la mención de esa misma preposición delante del relativo: _En la ciudad que vivo hay mucha contaminación; __Del tema que hablamos ayer no me quedó clara una cosa; _en el habla esmerada debe repetirse la preposición: _En la ciudad en (la) que vivo..._; _Del tema de(l) que hablamos..._ En el español de América y, en España, entre hablantes catalanes, esta supresión es frecuente en las oraciones enfáticas de relativo con el verbo _ser,_ igual que ocurre en francés, razón por la cual algunos tratadistas han denominado _«*que*_* galicado*» a este fenómeno: [...]

  Read more: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=que


----------



## adev

Pero a esta oracion estas añadiendo una circunstancia de tiempo, otra preposicion, y cambiando "los que" por quienes...


----------



## mhp

Just a clarification:

The question is: Which one is correct and why?
  Por los que me preocupo *es *por mis padres. 
  Por los que me preocupo *son *por mis padres.



  The answer seems to be ‘es’. The reason is not quite clear. I still think the verb SER is impersonal. But there may be another explanation.


----------



## Palestina Libre

Yo pienso sinceramente que lo más correcto es lo que se dice normalmente y para barroquismo ya tenemos la literatura.

Y lo que se dice de toda la vida es:

Lo que me preocupa son mis padres.



es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## mhp

Palestina Libre said:


> Yo pienso sinceramente que lo más correcto es lo que se dice normalmente y para barroquismo ya tenemos la literatura.
> 
> Y lo que se dice de toda la vida es:
> 
> Lo que me preocupa son mis padres.
> 
> 
> 
> es sólo mi opinión.


 Hi,

  I agree that your sentence is correct and that it has a simple grammatical structure. However, I do not agree that your sentence is “more correct”. “Oraciones enfáticas de relativo” are a part of Spanish grammar and the verbal concordance in such a sentence is the question that was asked. It is interesting that the tile of the thread was changed to your sentence rather than the question that was asked.

  -----
*3.* *oración enfática de relativo.* Oración perifrástica (→ perífrasis, 1) de intención enfática, en la que el verbo _ser_ une dos componentes oracionales entre los que existe una relación de identidad, de los cuales el segundo va encabezado siempre por un pronombre o un adverbio relativo (→ 1): _*Con esta arma es con la que se cometió el crimen*; Ayer fue cuando vi a tu mujer_. [DPD]
  -----

_Con estas armas *son *con las que se cometió el crimen.
__Con estas armas *es *con las que se cometió el crimen.

_The question is not how to rewrite the sentence to avoid this structure. It is which one is correct and why.
 Although _it wasn’t I who asked the question_, I’m interested in the answer.


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que lo que me preocupa es una oración sustantiva sujeto del verbo ser. Pero no es raro que el verbo ser concuerde con el atributo en este tipo de oraciones
Lo que me preocupa son mis padres


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> Yo creo que lo que me preocupa es una oración sustantiva sujeto del verbo ser. Pero no es raro que el verbo ser concuerde con el atributo en este tipo de oraciones
> Lo que me preocupa son mis padres



And what do you think about the question that was asked?
_Con estas armas *son *con las que se cometió el crimen.
__Con estas armas *es *con las que se cometió el crimen.
Por mis padres *son *por los que me preocupo.
Por mis padres *es *por los que me preocupo._


----------



## flljob

Creo que deben ir en singular

Pero:
Estas armas son con las que...
Mis padres son por los que...


----------



## flljob

La pregunta original:

Lo que me preocupa son mis padres es análoga a 
Lo que me gusta son tus ojos

Los que me preocupan son mis padres
Los que me gustan son tus ojos


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> La pregunta original:
> 
> Lo que me preocupa son mis padres es análoga a
> Lo que me gusta son tus ojos
> 
> Los que me preocupan son mis padres
> Los que me gustan son tus ojos


 ¿Has leído el primer post?


----------



## flljob

Por *los* que me preocupo *son* mis padres.
Ellos son por los que me preocupo.

*Los* que me *gustan* son tus ojos.

Y también es análogo a: Mi vida *son* mis hijos. No decimos Mi vida *es* mis hijos.


----------



## El Patillas

mhp said:


> It is interesting that the tile of the thread was changed to your sentence rather than the question that was asked.
> Es muy interesante...**


 


Bueno, me gusta que te hayas comprometido tanto en este asunto gramatical MHP, _(y todos los demás también claro)_

Llevo un buen rato pensando en esto también y quizá haya llegado a un _intento_ de conclusión:

----------------------------------------------------------------

"Éramos *nosotros *los que íbamos a ver a tus padres a las cuatro"
Con el foco en *el sujeto*

"Era *a tus padres* a quienes íbamos a ver a las cuatro"
Con el foco en el *complemento directo*

"Era *a las cuatro* cuando íbamos a ver a tus padres"
Con el foco en el *complemento circunstancial de tiempo*

"*Era ver a tus padres* lo que íbamos a hacer a las cuatro"
Con el foco en *el predicado y cuyos complementos*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

O sea, solamente se concuerda el verbo "ser" con el sujeto cuando "el foco" está en ello. 
En los demás casos, se mantiene la forma de tercera persona.


Por eso me inclinaría por singular en nuestras frases, debido a que "el foco/el énfasis" no está en el sujeto.


Por los que me preocupo *es* por mis padres
Con estas armas *es *con las que se cometió el crimen.



Pues, comentarios y reflexiones siempre serán bien recibidos
-Elpa


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> Por *los* que me preocupo son *[es por] *mis padres.


  No es aconsejable eliminar la preposición 'por' . Véase el mensaje 13.


----------



## flljob

Era *a tus padres* a quienes íbamos a ver a las cuatro"
Con el foco en el *complemento directo*

*Eran tus padres* a quienes íbamos a ver a las cuatro.

¿Ves que no tiene que ver con el complemento directo?

*Los que* es el sujeto de *son* (tercera persona del plural) *Los* es *plural*
Con el verbo ser hay una concordancia con el atributo. Te repito: mi vida *son* mis hijos.


----------



## flljob

Originalmente publicado por *flljob* 

 
Por *los* que me preocupo *son* *por* mis padres.

No es aconsejable eliminar la preposición 'por' . Véase la mensaje 13.
Por *lo* que me preocupo *es* *por* mis padres. Pero es incorrecto decir:
Por *los* que me preocupo *son por* mis padres. Debes decir: 
Por los que me preocupo *son* mis padres. Sin el *por*


----------



## mhp

El Patillas said:


> Por eso me inclinaría por singular en nuestras frases, debido a que "el foco/el énfasis" no está en el sujeto.
> Por los que me preocupo *es* por mis padres
> Con estas armas *es *con las que se cometió el crimen.


Pero ¿cuál es el sujeto? 
 Creo que ni «Con estas armas» ni «con las que se cometió el crimen» pueden ser el sujeto. El sujeto es un *sintagma nominal:  «*Los sintagmas nominales pueden estar formados solamente por las funciones de *determinante, núcleo y adyacente»*


----------



## flljob

Recuerda que un sintagma nominal puede hacer la función de sujeto.


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> Por *lo* que me preocupo *es* *por* mis padres.


Será mejor usar el/los/la/las:

Por *el *que me perocupo es por *mi padre*.
Por *quien* me perocupo es por *mi padre*.
Por *quienes* me perocupo es por *mis padres*.
 Por *los que* me perocupo es por *mis padres*.
Por *lo* que me preocupo es por *lo *de mis padres.



flljob said:


> Recuerda que un sintagma nominal puede hacer la función de sujeto.


Thank you for the reminder. But I just finished saying exactly that!
¿Cuál es el sintagma nominal en «Con estas armas *es *con las que se cometió el crimen»?


----------



## El Patillas

flljob said:


> *Eran tus padres* a quienes íbamos a ver a las cuatro.


 





mhp said:


> Pero ¿cuál es el sujeto?
> Creo que ni «Con estas armas» ni «con las que se cometió el crimen» pueden ser el sujeto. El sujeto es un *sintagma nominal: «*Los sintagmas nominales pueden estar formados solamente por las funciones de *determinante, núcleo y adyacente»*


 
Me ha gustado el hilo, hay que dedicar unas cuantas horas allí me parece...



"Por los que me preocupo *es* por mis padres"

"Somos *nosotros* los que nos preocupamos por ellos" ?

O sea, el que se preocupa es el sujeto, no?


----------



## flljob

mhp said:


> No es aconsejable eliminar la preposición 'por' . Véase el mensaje 13.


 
Por *los que* me perocupo es por *mis padres*.

¿*Los* *que* es el sujeto de es?

Estoy de acuerdo contigo si tu intención fue escribir 
Por *lo* *que* me preocupo *es* por mis padres.


----------



## flljob

"Por los que me preocupo *es* por mis padres"
*los que* debe concordar con el verbo *ser*. Es tercera persona del plural
la tercera persona del plural es *son*
*Pero además, está mal construida. debes decir:*
*Por lo que me preocupo es por mis padres.* También puedes decir:

*Mis padres son* por los que me preocupo. O
*Mis padres son* lo que me preocupa.


----------



## mhp

El Patillas said:


> Me ha gustado el hilo, hay que dedicar unas cuantas horas allí me parece...
> 
> 
> 
> "Por los que me preocupo *es* por mis padres"
> 
> "Somos *nosotros* los que nos preocupamos por ellos" ?
> 
> O sea, el que se preocupa es el sujeto, no?


 Lo que pasa es que «con...» no es un sintagma nominal y de ahí no pueda ser el sujeto. En la frase «Somos nosotros los que nos preocupamos por ellos» el sujeto del verbo *ser* es "nosotros". Pero en «Con estas armas *es *con las que se cometió el crimen» yo no veo nada que pueda funcionar de sujeto del verbo *ser*. Por eso, creo que el verbo *ser* es impersonal en esta oración.



*  Edit*: El sujeto tácito tampoco puede ser ‘el que se preocupa’: Es por nuestra madre por la que nos preocupamos. El sujeto del verbo *ser* no es ‘los que se preocupan’.


----------



## aceituna

Guau chicos, veo que habéis estado ocupados... 


El Patillas said:


> Me ha gustado el hilo, hay que dedicar unas cuantas horas allí me parece...


Estoy de acuerdo. 



El Patillas said:


> Llevo un buen rato pensando en esto también y quizá haya llegado a un _intento_ de conclusión:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> "Éramos *nosotros *los que íbamos a ver a tus padres a las cuatro"
> Con el foco en *el sujeto*
> 
> "Era *a tus padres* a quienes íbamos a ver a las cuatro"
> Con el foco en el *complemento directo*
> 
> "Era *a las cuatro* cuando íbamos a ver a tus padres"
> Con el foco en el *complemento circunstancial de tiempo*
> 
> "*Era ver a tus padres* lo que íbamos a hacer a las cuatro"
> Con el foco en *el predicado y cuyos complementos*
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------*
> O sea, solamente se concuerda el verbo "ser" con el sujeto cuando "el foco" está en ello. En los demás casos, se mantiene la forma de tercera persona.


 
Sí parece que salvo que el énfasis se ponga en el sujeto (que entonces también será sujeto del verbo ser), la construcción es impersonal. ¿No?

Muchas gracias Elpa por iniciar tan interesante discusión, y muchas gracias mhp por haber resuelto (y explicado) el misterio. 

Saludos a todos,
Inés


----------



## Ynez

_Me gustan muchos tipos de novelas, pero con las que más me entretengo es con las de intriga.

Hay muchos temas atractivos, pero por los que más interés tengo es por los de gramática.
_


----------

